
Providing Equitable Access to Computing Education - edwinksl
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2018/8/229757-providing-equitable-access-to-computing-education/fulltext
======
mmirate
> CS departments have an ethical obligation to ensure access to these
> opportunities is equitable.

Seems easier to make this sentence false than to attempt all the acrobatics
that - according to this article - follow from it being true. So why don't we?

